# Why won't my CRS egg hatch?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have a female CRS that has been carrying eggs for 4 1/2 weeks. She dropped all the eggs except one left. It is still red. I don't see any movement. How come the egg does not hatch?

Thanks


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe your water parameters or conditions aren't right? or she felt threatened?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

New moms sometimes drop eggs accidentaly on their first few batches or they got stressed


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

There have been many speculations about females carrying unfertilized eggs, while some say they won't carry eggs unless they are fertilized some will say they do. Until there is proof who knows. I believe that they do carry eggs unfertilized and after a period of time realizing that they aren't going to hatch drop them....


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I am just a little baffled why the CRS hobby has been around for so long and there is no official website to give the scientific information you need to raise these shrimps.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

There are alot of websites that deal with shrimp only try shrimpnow.com
They have lots of answers there for you to search


----------

